# Seventeenth Air Force (Air Forces Africa)



## UrbanOrb (Jan 2, 2011)

*Tidbit of Fact:* In this capacity, Seventeenth Air Force is referred to as U.S. Air Forces Africa (AFAFRICA). 

More info, Click on hyperlink: http://www.17af.usafe.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-090305-005.wmv

It was announced on September 12, 2008 that a newly-activated Seventeenth Air Force will be headquartered at Ramstein Air Base, located west of Kaiserslautern in the German federal state of Rheinland-Palatinate as part of the creation of the *United States Africa Command*.

 

*Quote:* U.S. Africa Command has focused the majority of its CT capacity building  activities in East Africa on Kenya, Ethiopia, Djibouti, and Uganda,  which-aside from Somalia-are the countries directly threatened by  terrorists.  _*For example*_, in Kenya, the Command is assisting in  establishing a Ranger Strike Force and a Special Boat Unit, which will  become the country's primary CT and border security forces.  _*SOCAFRICA*_  completed training two companies of the Kenyan Ranger Strike Force, and  our _*Special Operations Forces (SOF)*_ maritime efforts have created a  nascent Kenyan Special Boat Unit capability to enhance Kenyan maritime  security.  When completed, Kenya will have a significantly improved  capacity to counter the terrorist threat emanating from Somalia. In  Djibouti, U.S. Africa Command is assisting with training of the  Djiboutian counter-terrorism unit, the Groupe d'Intervention de la  Gendarmerie Nationale.  We are helping with the repair and transfer of  12 vehicles from the AU to Djibouti.  The vehicles are specifically for  counter-terrorism and border security operations. 

More info, Click on hyperlink: http://www.africom.mil/getArticle.asp?art=4133&lang=0


----------



## Teufel (Jan 3, 2011)

Moved.


----------



## pardus (Jan 3, 2011)

There should be a caveat at the bottom of the vid saying "Excluding Darfur".


----------



## UrbanOrb (Jan 3, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Moved.



Requesting to move it back...:)


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2011)

UrbanOrb said:


> Requesting to move it back...:)



Why? USAFE isn't SOF, PACAF isn't SOF, how are these guys SOF?


----------



## UrbanOrb (Jan 3, 2011)

*To explained*... *SOCAFRICA: *was established as U.S. Africa Command’s *T*heater *S*pecial *O*perations *C*ommand — a functional, sub-unified special operations command for Africa. SOCAFRICA contributes to U.S. Africa Command’s mission through the application of the full spectrum of special operations forces capabilities including civil affairs, information operations, theater security cooperation, crisis response, and campaign planning. Therefore, as show below...are all sub-unified SOF/TSOC of USSOCOM. :cool:

You can't compare USAFE, PACAF ...etc because they are consider *Major Commands* for the *United States Air Force*, and *not USSOCOM*.

You can ask any senior SOF or active duty member to re-verify, as a suggestion. However, TSOC is a combine joint service duty and any assigned member are all apart of the SOF community. :)

It just so happens that the *17th AF* was chosen and _*the tip of the spear*_ who had contribute their efforts, in the creation of the *SOCAFRICA...*therefore, in my opinion.*..*they are consider SOF*.;)* 

Although, I was under the expression that ShadowSpear International Special Operations
listing was to/of identified it's TSOC areas, in which...I prior knowledge to share with ShadowSpear Network & all members...:)


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 3, 2011)

> It just so happens that the *17th AF* was chosen and _*the tip of the spear*_ who had contribute their efforts, in the creation of the *SOCAFRICA...*therefore, *in my opinio*n.*..*they are consider SOF*.;)*
> 
> Although, I was under the expression that ShadowSpear International Special Operations
> listing was to/of identified it's TSOC areas, in which...I prior knowledge to share with ShadowSpear Network & all members...:)




Your opinon doesn't count. 23rd AF is AFSOF's numbered Air Force.
17th AF is the Air Component of AFRICOM, SOCAFRICOM is a component of AFRICOM.
BTW-Your English grammer sucks, work on it.


----------



## AWP (Jan 3, 2011)

17th AF is not AFSOC or a TSOC or a happy sock or a wind sock and this argument is therefore moot.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 4, 2011)

We need a spam filter


----------

